# First time cleaning bottles



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 15, 2021)

So far I’ve been just collecting all of these bottles I’ve been finding in my property and giving the outside of them a decent scrub to get most of the dirt off.  Terrified, thinking about how horrible it will be to try to clean the inside of these small necked bottles.  
I can not thank you guys enough that have posted about using small pieces of anything that is softer than glass and using different cleaning chemicals. I probably cleaned 40 bottles tonight. I swear cleaning the inside is easier than cleaning the outside. 
   Thanks for being so willing to look at what I’ve found and freely offering up what knowledge you have to this new, ignorant bottle collector.   I am really happy I found this place.  You guys are great.


----------



## RCO (Feb 15, 2021)

I don't imagine your bottles would be that hard to clean , found in a small dump , mostly just dirt on them , I wouldn't imagine them needing anything high grade at this point


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 15, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> So far I’ve been just collecting all of these bottles I’ve been finding in my property and giving the outside of them a decent scrub to get most of the dirt off.  Terrified, thinking about how horrible it will be to try to clean the inside of these small necked bottles.
> I can not thank you guys enough that have posted about using small pieces of anything that is softer than glass and using different cleaning chemicals. I probably cleaned 40 bottles tonight. I swear cleaning the inside is easier than cleaning the outside.
> Thanks for being so willing to look at what I’ve found and freely offering up what knowledge you have to this new, ignorant bottle collector.   I am really happy I found this place.  You guys are great.


That green bottles cool I like it it shined up like a new dime didn't it


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 15, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> So far I’ve been just collecting all of these bottles I’ve been finding in my property and giving the outside of them a decent scrub to get most of the dirt off.  Terrified, thinking about how horrible it will be to try to clean the inside of these small necked bottles.
> I can not thank you guys enough that have posted about using small pieces of anything that is softer than glass and using different cleaning chemicals. I probably cleaned 40 bottles tonight. I swear cleaning the inside is easier than cleaning the outside.
> Thanks for being so willing to look at what I’ve found and freely offering up what knowledge you have to this new, ignorant bottle collector.   I am really happy I found this place.  You guys are great.


check out my post how i clean my bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> So far I’ve been just collecting all of these bottles I’ve been finding in my property and giving the outside of them a decent scrub to get most of the dirt off.  Terrified, thinking about how horrible it will be to try to clean the inside of these small necked bottles.
> I can not thank you guys enough that have posted about using small pieces of anything that is softer than glass and using different cleaning chemicals. I probably cleaned 40 bottles tonight. I swear cleaning the inside is easier than cleaning the outside.
> Thanks for being so willing to look at what I’ve found and freely offering up what knowledge you have to this new, ignorant bottle collector.   I am really happy I found this place.  You guys are great.


Wow! I think you did an incredible job. When you get an older site, you will find that they do not just rinse on. You can scrub all day and it won't help. It is called sickness. It is etched into the glass. The only way to remove the offensive occurrence is to tumble.  Here is two very sick blobs from Philly. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

Some find sickness part of the beauty. Showing it's aged is a plus. They don't even clean them out sometimes.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 16, 2021)

Robby—Ah Frank McKinneys! I dig so many of those. 
Backyard Gldmine—Yes, I'd say invest in a set of bottle brushes, some CLR or Barkeeper's Friend, and for the tough ones, muriatic acid. That takes off most organics. 
But if you want really pristine bottles, tumble em.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

RelicRaker said:


> Robby—Ah Frank McKinneys! I dig so many of those.
> Backyard Gldmine—Yes, I'd say invest in a set of bottle brushes, some CLR or Barkeeper's Friend, and for the tough ones, muriatic acid. That takes off most organics.
> But if you want really pristine bottles, tumble em.


Exactly. No shortage of F. McKinney blobs. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

antique_botte_collector said:


> hbj hjn bnjb jhmnbj


Exactly what I was thinking!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 16, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> That green bottles cool I like it it shined up like a new dime didn't it


Yes it did.  It’s definitely one that stands out.


Nickneff said:


> That green bottles cool I like it it shined up like a new dime didn't it


yes it did.  It’s definitely a keeper.


RelicRaker said:


> Robby—Ah Frank McKinneys! I dig so many of those.
> Backyard Gldmine—Yes, I'd say invest in a set of bottle brushes, some CLR or Barkeeper's Friend, and for the tough ones, muriatic acid. That takes off most organics.
> But if you want really pristine bottles, tumble em.


I have one listerine bottle that has a ring that is rust colored. Like where the water level was in the bottle.  Pure crl and bar keepers didn’t touch it.   Guess maybe muriatic acid?


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow! I think you did an incredible job. When you get an older site, you will find that they do not just rinse on. You can scrub all day and it won't help. It is called sickness. It is etched into the glass. The only way to remove the offensive occurrence is to tumble.  Here is two very sick blobs from Philly.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thanks.  So far, I don’t think I have any ones that bad off. All of these were either in the tidal water of a slough or dumped on ground that floods after the dike was built. I’m trying to figure out if the dike was built before or after these bottles were here.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> Yes it did.  It’s definitely one that stands out.
> 
> yes it did.  It’s definitely a keeper.
> 
> I have one listerine bottle that has a ring that is rust colored. Like where the water level was in the bottle.  Pure crl and bar keepers didn’t touch it.   Guess maybe muriatic acid?


Try Krud Kutter it has never failed me. Could use muriatic acid. 
ROBBYBOBBY64. 


			https://www.amazon.com/KRUD-KUTTER-MR086-MR08-8-Ounce/dp/B001AH7AY6/ref=asc_df_B001AH7AY6/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167134408017&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8402537135122307508&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9003484&hvtargid=pla-309173837681&psc=1


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 16, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> Thanks.  So far, I don’t think I have any ones that bad off. All of these were either in the tidal water of a slough or dumped on ground that floods after the dike was built. I’m trying to figure out if the dike was built before or after these bottles were here.





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Try Krud Kutter it has never failed me. Could use muriatic acid.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/KRUD-KUTTER-MR086-MR08-8-Ounce/dp/B001AH7AY6/ref=asc_df_B001AH7AY6/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167134408017&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8402537135122307508&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9003484&hvtargid=pla-309173837681&psc=1


ha. That’s funny.  I couldn’t remember the name of it so I didn’t mention it.  That’s what I soaked them in.  It wasn’t pure. I diluted it quite a bit so I could soak a bunch of them at a time.   Off hand, you wouldn’t know how many different sizes listerine bottle there are so you?  I have 4 of them.  A one ounce up to, I don’t know, an 8 ounce size.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> ha. That’s funny.  I couldn’t remember the name of it so I didn’t mention it.  That’s what I soaked them in.  It wasn’t pure. I diluted it quite a bit so I could soak a bunch of them at a time.   Off hand, you wouldn’t know how many different sizes listerine bottle there are so you?  I have 4 of them.  A one ounce up to, I don’t know, an 8 ounce size.


I use KK straight. They had lots of sizes of listerine. The 14 oz is a big one. Not sure how many. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I use KK straight. They had lots of sizes of listerine. The 14 oz is a big one. Not sure how many.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I’ll try it straight next.  Thanks.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

I have found that what ever muriatic acid won't take out, acetone will. Both are beasts be cautious. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have found that what ever muriatic acid won't take out, acetone will. Both are beasts be cautious.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes. I will definitely be careful.  I’m the one that will bleach stain my shirt every time I touch bleach so if I use them I’ll definitely be careful.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Mar 18, 2021)

*My Advice:*​*1. NEVER *use water that is hard. Hard water contains minerals. Two problems arise when using water that is hard are; * 1. *Increased agitation against glass and brush which can cause scratching. *2.* Mineral buildup which can cause staining when the water evaporates. If you have ever worn glasses, gotten water on them, and have let it dry, you may have noticed that white spots appeared. This is the aftermath of the drying of mineral containing water on glass. Use distilled water or filtered tap water to avoid these problems. *2. *Use room temperature water to prevent cracks or bruises. No extreme hots and no extreme colds. *3**. *Be selective about your brushes. Use soft bristled bottle brushes and toothbrushes. Do not use sponges and *ESPECIALLY NOT* scouring pads as they are used for hard surfaces and not glass. Using a scouring pad could result in the scratching of the glass.

*Advanced Cleaning*​
Sometimes bottles will have "sickness" on them. This is natural decomposition process of glass due to



minerals/water. Many times, a bottle tumbler machine is required to remove the sickness. I recommend the Jar Doctor. He sells tumblers and also sells cut pieces of copper for the tumbling process. Of course, you can cut your own pieces of copper but I recommend buying from the Jar Doctor as it is the easier choice and he has been doing it for quite along time. He knows how to do it properly.
Hope this helps.
Sincerely,
TxBottleDigger



​


----------

